# What would you do if saw an alien?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

How would you react if you encountered an extraterrestrial creature?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd get down on my hands and knees, begging and pleading for them to take me home


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Why would anyone want to punch an alien in the face? That's so mean and you won't even give the alien a chance? Harsh.

I voted for Option 2: I'd like to have a conversation with him/her/it. I have so many questions!


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

SillaSY said:


> Why would anyone want to punch an alien in the face? That's so mean and you won't even give the alien a chance? Harsh.
> 
> I voted for Option 2: I'd like to have a conversation with him/her/it. I have so many questions!


Yeah me too. I would have so many questions. But I think their heads look like balloons and I just want to punch it


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Ntuitive said:


> Yeah me too. I would have so many questions. *But I think they're heads look like a balloon and I just want to punch it.*


:sad: Meanie.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

SillaSY said:


> :sad: Meanie.


Nuh uh! Aliens are scary! Fight-or-flight response - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia or intellectual conversation. that's what's missing. So what do you do when you meet a bear?


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Ntuitive said:


> Nuh uh! Aliens are scary! Fight-or-flight response - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia or intellectual conversation. that's what's missing. So what do you do when you meet a bear?


For some reason, I don't think my reaction to meeting an alien will be the same as that of meeting a bear. Maybe I will be scared shitless, but I'd still be intrigued!


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

SillaSY said:


> For some reason, I don't think my reaction to meeting an alien will be the same as that of meeting a bear. Maybe I will be scared shitless, but I'd still be intrigued!


lol. I agree. When was the last time anyone had a theory that bears traveled in flying saucers and abducted people in their sleep?


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

It depends on the distance. It would be great for me to affirm I would be approaching it, but realism cannot be jeopardized.


----------



## Raain (Jan 3, 2012)

I suppose this would depend upon the manner in which we meet these alien beings and maybe what they look like.

If say a gigantic UFO space ship was to appear over a large city I think I would be standing amongst the crowds looking up in awe and waiting to see if there going to kill us all or not and if I should start running.

If they landed and some little Gray alien beings came down and attempted to communicate with us in peace hell yeah I'd want to sit down and have an intellectual conversation, I'd probably be tempted to want to hug them lol.

If say they landed and dropped of a platoon of these guys...










Hell yeah I'd fucking run!!!!

and if they landed and they looked just exactly like us hmmm not sure how I would react but I'd still be suspicious of them probably more so if they were human.


----------



## Improbable (Aug 12, 2012)

Ntuitive said:


> How would you react if you encountered an extraterrestrial creature?


I would like to claim that I would immediately visit a doctor to ensure that my brain was functioning correctly, and that I wasn't suffering from a delusion.

In reality, I would probably offer to help with whatever the alien's mission is. Unfortunately, that could lead to me being handed a nuclear ray-gun and being given instructions to 'Take out the Northern Hemisphere.'

Would I do it?

Only if I was offered cookies...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Oh no, my carefully crafted cover is about to be blown.
Time to return to my home planet and report on the pitiful species in charge of earth.
We will ready the invasion soon.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmm... honestly, I'd probably run like hell. And if not, it depends on if they're scary or not. If they are, I beg for my life and go with them willingly. I'd rather be on their good side. If not, I'd ask them questions about their home and how they live, and who knows, I might even go live with them!


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd like to have a conversation with an alien though I doubt we would be able to understand each other. So I'd probably just observe them from a safe distant while finding me the best weapon possible.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

I'm assuming that we're talking the usual sentient aliens who arrive on Earth with some type of space craft.

I would alert the scientific community and then everyone could figure out how best to approach it at first.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

Cry like a baby and soil myself?
As interesting as I'm sure their story would be, no thank you, that's much to terrifying.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd have an intellectual conversation, only if they speak the same language though.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Dang, we've got a lot of aliens on PerC

Really, I don't think I'd think it was an alien. It depends what it looked like. If it was little and green with antennas, I'd probably think it was a joke. If it looked like some weird mutant animal thing, I'd probably think it was a weird mutant animal thing, and I'd either call the cops or just leave and hope it didn't follow me. If I saw a UFO land and an alien come out and start talking to me? I probably wouldn't do anything very quickly. I'd just kinda be like "Uh.. is that... that looks like an alien." So it would dawn on me slowly, so I wouldn't at any point feel shocked. Then, it depends whether or not it seemed friendly, and whether or not it spoke English. If it started talking to me in Alien, I'd probably get pretty weirded out, say something like "I don't understand what you're saying," and then I'd turn around and leave and hope it didn't follow me. I wouldn't run, I'd just kinda slowly sneak away, like "I'm just gonna pretend this didn't happen." If it started speaking English, I'd probably talk back, unless it was threatening me or pointing a gun at me. Then I'd just wait for a chance to say I was late for dinner or something and had to go.


----------



## nordic28 (Dec 20, 2011)

Take a lot of pictures with them
Take a lot of pictures with their spaceship
Exchange something from earth with something they have
Ask them to write down their spaceship technology (what's the material & how can it fly in silence)
Make an appointment to meet again
(I hope they bring some sophisticated translator device to speak with human)


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

Like I always do with polls like this I started doubting. I picked answer two, talking with them, because that is what I intellectually would want to do. I would love to be the next Stefan Denaerde and learn more about omnicreative civilisation design. Humanity sorely needs that information.

Reality is of course very different. I know myself all too well. I am such a scaredeycat that I would almost certainly either end up paralysed with fear or run away.

And yes, I am alien and no one knows it.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I am an alien. Yus. I'd hate to run into one of those people who'd attack me though... *bugeyes*


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

Cry, probably. Or feel frozen in fear, but approach it because when I'm terrified sometimes the dumbass-run-dont-get-closer-it's-gonna-kill-you! movie character/detective in me is activated.

Or I'd turn around and book it telling myself I forgot something at home. AVOID ALL THE PROBLEMS. This is why ENxPs are the least stressed.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

If it was a female alien I'd try to get laid!


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

Challenge them at BEY-BLAAAAAAAAAAADE


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)




----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

Convince myself that I didn't


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Curiosity, I hope, rather than terror. "Ah, so you're an alien, are you? Jolly good. And what do you, um, aliens do, exactly?"

Try to find out as much as possible, about the aliens, their culture, their knowledge, why they've come, what's in it for humanity.

And try not to make any social gaffes that would result in the aliens taking offence and obliterating the planet, leaving it a cinder floating in space.

Given the size of the cosmos, it's inevitable that there's life out there (but is it life as we know it, Jim?). Whether they spend their time buzzing yokels is improbable. Or giving bland messages about peace and goodwill. Yes, yes, that's all very well, but do you have any more constructive suggestions, hmmm?


----------



## adrenaline1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Shoot it, sell it, get rich.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

"Child support, kthx?"


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

I would like "Determine if it is edible" as an option please !!!

I believe eating extraterrestrial life is the only way to send a clear message back to their planet that Humans are NOT to be messed with.


-ZDD


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Pffft. I live in Florida, I see aliens all the time.


Edit: Oh, not those kind.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Question it and probably end up thinking it's fake.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I would run. Aliens are literally my second-greatest fear, besides death/illness. But honestly I would probably be so scared I would just freeze.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd capture and cage the alien and then sell it to the highest bidder


----------



## AboveNBeyond (May 27, 2013)

Ask him to take me to a different planet (given that it was more advanced than us)


----------



## Superninjageek (Feb 23, 2012)

It all depends. 

Is this some sort of ET alien that doesn't seem like it wants to hurt me and tries to get peace? If so I would enjoy to have a conversation. They would probably have some insight on questions I've always wanted to ask.

Now if it is coming at me in the manner of it seeing me as food then I'm running and/or fighting. :3 

So yes, It all depends on the situation and behavior of these aliens.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

If it was a one-on-one encounter; I'd ask him 2 important questions: 1) Are you going to vaporize me? and 2) Are you going to probe my anus? If he answers NO to both questions, then great; I'll chat with him.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Hope it would understand my language.

And that it wasn't hostile.

But even if it was... at least I got to see an alien before I died.:tongue:


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

If I shared my answer, I'd have to kill you all.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

I would woke up scared lol :laughing:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Cry for the rest of my life.

l truly never want to encounter an alien life form.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

After talking to him/her, gender neutral (I don't know, aliens man) I'd call up SETI (assuming I have damn good evidence) and say "Hey, SETI, I found aliens before you, neh neh neh neh neh ha ha ha ha ha"

My laugh exactly

* *


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Well first off, I would have to hope it's peaceful and not there to start a war or kidnap or some other harmful act toward earth. I would very much want to meet an alien if it was peaceful and if we were somehow able to communicate. Also, if an opportunity was given and I was able to survive in the atmosphere of their ship/planet(s), I would leave earth to travel with them....after kidnapping some farmers of course.


----------



## Oleg (May 5, 2013)

I would say hi and ask him if he wanted a cookie.
And i would be dissapointed if he killed me because in his language "want a cookie' meant "f*** off"


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

By meeting an alien I think you mean that you're the only one around of our kind and it's the only one of it's kind around and you both just see each other. At first I would be scared, but if it didn't seem like it was going to harm me, then I would attempt conversation with it.


----------



## Vodhgarm (Mar 27, 2010)

Do an anal probe on it.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

Ask it if it's capable of forming complete sentences in its thread titles.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm actually an Alien and no one knows I'm from the planet zorg.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Ask for a ride to the nearest gas station. That's what I usually ask strangers, terrestial or otherwise.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Back away slowly. 
Then observe for a good, long while.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Lose 1/1d6 SAN.


----------



## AccioCookies (May 12, 2013)

See, now it all depends. I might run as fast as my legs could carry me. But personally? I'd be praying for the small, fuzzy and adorable variety. Like Tribbles. In which case I'd just cuddle them to the point where they'd probably escape to the mother ship and declare earth a hostile planet. Full of death-snuggles.


----------



## VictorDeltaZulu (May 30, 2013)

I'd offer it some pickled herring. If I see an alien I'm just as likely to have some pickled herring with me.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

angeleyes said:


> Ask for a ride to the nearest gas station. That's what I usually ask strangers, terrestial or otherwise.


I realized I should have asked him-her-them to pose for a photo with me. (Looks like I may have missed another great opportunity.)


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd likely "Observe it in silence as I figure out if it is hostile or not and what it is capable of before I made my next move". However, that wasn't an option, so maybe I _am _the alien! Dun dun duuun.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

None of the above--hug them


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

I would run.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Offer my girlfriend as sacrifice - or even better - sell my girlfriend and run like the wind xD


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Write about it, people have alien encounters in their "dreams" all the time.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Where's the option to offer it some marijuana and maybe take a tour of it's ship and to become friends, then to go with them back to their home planet and try out their version of marijuana? :sad:


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Everything ive seen/read about anything related to aliens(even though its most likely not true).....well.....they seem like d*cks so i chose punch in the face.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

I wouldn't be super calm, but I'd like to actually get to know it first. I despise how they're always portrayed as bad.


----------



## confetti.time (May 22, 2013)

If I did see an alien, I would invite him/her (if gender specificity was included) over for dinner and show him/her the wonders of what our beautiful world has to offer. (Hopefully that might change their mind's about world domination :tongue And maybe could host some exchange program so I could visit their planet afterwards. Anything to broaden my horizons on the life outside earth.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

I would attempt to communicate with it. If it's friendly, I'll probably learn something. If not, I'll die knowing my last moments were with an alien creature. I can't lose.


----------



## alienambassador (Mar 20, 2013)

Boo


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd probably punch it in the face, simply to have a reason to go on the trek of finding its face.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

Which could also be considered an intelligent conversation.


----------



## chibiidol (Apr 6, 2013)

I would ask it nicely to take me with him so i can travel among the stars


----------



## Kahurple (May 27, 2013)

First thing I'd do is find a non-digital camera and take pictures. I've got a disposable camera laying around somewhere. 

Assuming we can establish communications, I'd sit down with him or her over a cup of tea and talk about life, the universe, and everything. A ride through space would be swell, provided I be brought back. After all, if I told, who would believe me?


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I would weep in fear and awe.


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, I think if everyone in this poll met and answered it honestly that if all of the poll takers met that 56 aliens would be gettting punched 6 times. Assuming those 6 people have a sixth sense that can determine whose an alien. Otherwise we may have 6 people randomly punching people. :S


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd pull out watering can full of orange paint and start pouring on my head. Then I'd give the alien a really disgusted look as if to say '..the fucks that guys problem?'.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Depends on what it looked like. If it looked murdery I'd run. Otherwise I think I'd try to work through the shock and ask it where it came from, did it have a nice trip, where was it staying, that sort of thing.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Saw the thread title in the lobby. Thought to myself. "Punch the damn alien". Bam. Option 1.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

well, according to both of my parents, i am actually an alien, so please don't punch me in the face. :kitteh:


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Fucking run lol...
Nobody's just gonna walk up and talk to an alien. You'd shit your pants.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Try to talk to it.


----------



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

I would look at it with cold indifferance and think " Alright." and move on.


----------



## RosettaStoned (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd really like to have an intellectual conversation with an alien, but I'm cautious about this because they could be evil and my level 32 leather armour can't protect me from ray guns. If I could somehow be guaranteed that they won't kidnap and/or torture me then I wouldn't minded taking shrooms with them too, and asking how they reproduce. Also, option #4.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Chill with him, make him my homie.


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

Provide alcohol, watch.


----------



## Danah (Sep 15, 2012)

Haha 
I've spent hours and hours thinking about it when I was a kid and I woke up in the middle of the night and had to get up... for some reason I expected our corridor to be the favourite hangout for all the aliens in the galaxy.

I chose 'sit down and have an intellectual conversation' because it would be cool to have such a mature reaction. :happy:


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

We're all aliens.


----------



## shoreline (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok. Theorising is one thing, but reality is quite another. A couple of years back I was lying out in the sunshine, facing away from the sun because it was too hot for me. That is how I saw the UFO hovering just above me, and winking in the sunlight. Either it was turning round and round slowly, or else it was twisting back and forth. It was round and white. Part was a dull matt surface and the other half was reflective of the sunlight. I was really sure that it was playing with my reaction, and doing it on purpose. 

So what would you do and think? I was thinking hard. If I waved, there was a distinct possibility that it might beam me up. It was, for me, just a bit too exciting! I need proof! I dived indoors for the camera ( or as in the poll; I bolted! ) When I came out it was gone, maybe behind the fluffy cloud next to it...who knows.

Two days later I picked up the YouTube video " UFOs over London. " There they were. Identical UFOs! Same size and same colour.
They were zipping about amongst the clouds, so out they came to look or tease us, and then zipped away, for all the world like a load of kids on scooters! I watch the skies a fair bit now to see if they return.

There is your answer; I would run for it! Sorry! Too scary.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

I wanna give beer to an alien see what happens


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Hide him from the government !


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm afraid of aliens, they want to harvest my organs!


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm amazed at all the people who would sit with the alien and try to talk. I'd run like hell!


----------



## JustBob31459 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'dd try to see if I can communicate with it. If this is possible I would explain the primitive nature of our species and ask if it has a way of leaving or contact something that can help it with this.

I might ask some questions that are too complex to discuss here, and never tell anyone about this encounter.
I'dd explain not to come back until our species has solved many issues and/or has managed a way of interstellar travel.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Run briskly


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

People would absolutely just consider the alien a fake. Trust me...


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

I voted run briskly!


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

Ntuitive said:


> How would you react if you encountered an extraterrestrial creature?


Ask them if they have "feel good" sex..... and proceed to fuck it.....


----------



## Kalista (Apr 8, 2018)

I voted "I'm actually an Alien and no one knows." :tongue:

I sometimes really feel like one. :kitteh:


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I would ask to marry me,

Get upset multi planet marriage is forbidden

Start a protest to change the law

Love conquers all !!! <3


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

beg it to take me back with it


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I would say hi :kitteh:


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Ask them to go and blow up all the schools in my city, then I shall introduce them to pizza and poutine.


----------

